# mens physique class 'cringe'



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

seems to me its just a bunch of 'metrosexual pritty boys' with disturbing smiles and hand waves, I just don't want to see bbing get drown out by this.

jmo sorry......


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I would much prefer to look like this than Phil / Kai etc, but still doesn't mean it should take over the sport...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

not a single leg was trained .


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Great look but detest the long shorts and the posing.

Fail on UKBFF's part as there are already plenty of feds that cater for fitness/modelling.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

ewen said:


> not a single leg was trained .


Do they not even have the option to wear shorter shorts? I'm sure some of them do train legs, just don't get to show them off?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2014)

That geezer in the blue shorts is me :lol:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well its not really a fail when every qualifier last year had more than double the amount in this class than any of the Mr classes, plus with more than 50 at the finals seems it is extremely popular.....

i had a discussion on FB yesterday about this, where as i agree the shorts and the poses are stupid and n to needed no one can take away from the physiques on stage, it seems that many slate the actual competitors yet there physiques are not at the same standard.

there is a lot of talk about them not training legs but just because they do not show there quad and hamstring muscles does not mean they do not train them, i know plenty in this class and they train legs and train them very hard.....

in principal it is a good class for many who do not want to put on the huge amounts of muscle needed to earn a Pro card in the UKBBF, this is a more marketable look and you will see more and more of it in the coming years in my opinion but like i say hate the shorts and the poses.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm mates with Ben (dude on the left, we have the same coach. He trains his balls off and eats more carefully than any other BB I have met.

Yes I agree with the long shorts thing (as do most of the competitors) but frankly I'm getting fvcking sick of out of shape fvkcs on the internet throwing stones, most of the time themselves have won fvck all, never dieted or achieved a noticeable physique. There was some nobody on FB the other day crapping on about his fed and how it was better, then the pic of his "finals" was a selection of unbalanced, poor condition physiques - the thread had 5-6 guys all who looked horrible slagging off Ryan and Ben! It's laughable, also the physique class guys make more money than any BBer from the sport. We sometimes forget BB is s niche' and that most people want to see this type of thing than the typical BB classes.

If you actually saw Ben in real life you'd shut up pretty fvcking quickly.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I agree they have great physiques, its just the whole look of the comp, the shorts the poses seem too much like feminine posed the hand movements, the fact the legs don't count etc.

its popular imo because that physique is more achievable and to maintain which I no is why the class came out to cater to other crowds, but I just don't want it to damage the bodybuilding class side of it which I think is a possibility.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well its not really a fail when every qualifier last year had more than double the amount in this class than any of the Mr classes, plus with more than 50 at the finals seems it is extremely popular.....
> 
> i had a discussion on FB yesterday about this, where as i agree the shorts and the poses are stupid and n to needed no one can take away from the physiques on stage, it seems that many slate the actual competitors yet there physiques are not at the same standard.
> 
> ...


Fail, as in, credibility-wise. I view them as a pure bodybuilding federation.... but they're not really that anymore.

I just wish they would let them wear those smaller shorts!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ben_Dover said:


> Do they not even have the option to wear shorter shorts? I'm sure some of them do train legs, just don't get to show them off?


i actually think it`s a good reflection of todays gym rats , and of course theres no lack of entrants so its a good addition imo even more so if it attracts more money for athletes .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

@Pscarb are points knocked off for things like acne scars?!

It's one thing that puts me off ever wanting to compete one day :/


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd kill to look that good! For me it's just the silly waves and posing that loses it credibility on stage, not the guys themselves.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

megatron said:


> I'm mates with Ben (dude on the left, we have the same coach. He trains his balls off and eats more carefully than any other BB I have met.
> 
> Yes I agree with the long shorts thing (as do most of the competitors) but frankly I'm getting fvcking sick of out of shape fvkcs on the internet throwing stones, most of the time themselves have won fvck all, never dieted or achieved a noticeable physique. There was some nobody on FB the other day crapping on about his fed and how it was better, then the pic of his "finals" was a selection of unbalanced, poor condition physiques - the thread had 5-6 guys all who looked horrible slagging off Ryan and Ben! It's laughable, also the physique class guys make more money than any BBer from the sport. We sometimes forget BB is s niche' and that most people want to see this type of thing than the typical BB classes.
> 
> If you actually saw Ben in real life you'd shut up pretty fvcking quickly.


its more the negative effect I think it will have on bodybuilding as a whole, as pscarb says there outnumbers the other mr classes and you don't need to be in equal shape or above to have an opinion 

and also its not there physiques its the comp Im just not into yet. like the shorts, the no legs, the imo feminised poses etc. I think the class needs tweaking altho I don't exactly no how personally, but I no its new on the scene im sure it will evolve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Fail, as in, credibility-wise. I view them as a pure bodybuilding federation.... but they're not really that anymore.
> 
> I just wish they would let them wear those smaller shorts!!


well lets face it when it comes to credibility this is just at the end of a long list of fails...

but this is interesting why is the federation not pure BB anymore??? are these guys not bodybuilders? some deem them not bodybuilders because they wear long short why?? the train hard, they diet hard and they step onstage and compete so why are they not bodybuilders.....

the guys i know have far better physiques than many "BodyBuilders" that compete.....


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

stone14 said:


> seems to me its just a bunch of 'metrosexual pritty boys' with disturbing smiles and hand waves, I just don't want to see bbing get drown out by this.
> 
> jmo sorry......


How did they ALL forget leg day?!


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

ewen said:


> not a single leg was trained .


Sorry just saw this.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Fail, as in, credibility-wise. I view them as a pure bodybuilding federation.... but they're not really that anymore.
> 
> I just wish they would let them wear those smaller shorts!!


yeh why not those val tudo type shorts, still shorts but skin tight so the can still show the legs and the ass through the shorts. would be so much better then baggy below the knee shorts, I think those are a big mistake


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

megatron said:


> I'm mates with Ben (dude on the left, we have the same coach. He trains his balls off and eats more carefully than any other BB I have met.
> 
> Yes I agree with the long shorts thing (as do most of the competitors) but frankly I'm getting fvcking sick of out of shape fvkcs on the internet throwing stones, most of the time themselves have won fvck all, never dieted or achieved a noticeable physique. There was some nobody on FB the other day crapping on about his fed and how it was better, then the pic of his "finals" was a selection of unbalanced, poor condition physiques - the thread had 5-6 guys all who looked horrible slagging off Ryan and Ben! It's laughable, also the physique class guys make more money than any BBer from the sport. We sometimes forget BB is s niche' and that most people want to see this type of thing than the typical BB classes.
> 
> If you actually saw Ben in real life you'd shut up pretty fvcking quickly.


why would we shut up real quick??

not all physique class guys make more money in fact you will find very few do just like bodybuilders there are a select few who make money.....people like Ryan and Ben are few and far between


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all joking aside i think this is a positive step forward .

all sports should be accessible for everyone except for the elite ranks whereby only the elite can make it to .


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

ewen said:


> not a single leg was trained .


Xray eyes? lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> well lets face it when it comes to credibility this is just at the end of a long list of fails...
> 
> but this is interesting why is the federation not pure BB anymore??? are these guys not bodybuilders? some deem them not bodybuilders because they wear long short why?? the train hard, they diet hard and they step onstage and compete so why are they not bodybuilders.....
> 
> the guys i know have far better physiques than many "BodyBuilders" that compete.....


id say for bodybuilding' its about building, growth etc, these physique guys reach a set weight then focus on aesthetics and condition so maybe that's why there not being classed s 'bodybuilders'


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> @Pscarb are points knocked off for things like acne scars?!
> 
> It's one thing that puts me off ever wanting to compete one day :/


i have no idea mate i am not a judge in this federation


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> well lets face it when it comes to credibility this is just at the end of a long list of fails...
> 
> but this is interesting why is the federation not pure BB anymore??? are these guys not bodybuilders? some deem them not bodybuilders because they wear long short why?? the train hard, they diet hard and they step onstage and compete so why are they not bodybuilders.....
> 
> the guys i know have far better physiques than many "BodyBuilders" that compete.....


I always see 'bodybuilders' as the larger than life monsters on stage. To me, that's bodybuilding. If you look above, I never said it's because they wear long shorts, I said I'd prefer shorter shorts as I KNOW those guys have good legs  I'm not taking anything away from what they go through, ie with diet and training and again, I reiterate, I personally like the look, but if those guys want to be marketed, then go to a federation that actively promotes modelling etc, not one where half the guys that watch it rip the **** and see them as lesser men and accuse them of not training legs (hear that a lot)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

stone14 said:


> id say for bodybuilding' its about building, growth etc, these physique guys reach a set weight then focus on aesthetics and condition so maybe that's why there not being classed s 'bodybuilders'


so just like every single person who stays inside a weight category in the UKBBF then?? plus how do you know this? that they just pic a weight and stick to it? i personally know guys who compete in this class and what you have just written could not be farther from the truth....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

stone14 said:


> yeh why not those val tudo type shorts, still shorts but skin tight so the can still show the legs and the ass through the shorts. would be so much better then baggy below the knee shorts, I think those are a big mistake


Agree. Check the shorts they wear in Miami Pro/WBFF - Those are ideal


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> all joking aside i think this is a positive step forward .
> 
> all sports should be accessible for everyone except for the elite ranks whereby only the elite can make it to .


I think the bodybuilding class should be classed as the elite rank if there are so many other classes to come out, I just think all focus will turn to physique and the minority on bodybuilding, physique has blown up already


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

stone14 said:


> yeh why not those val tudo type shorts, still shorts but skin tight so the can still show the legs and the ass through the shorts. would be so much better then baggy below the knee shorts, I think those are a big mistake


Me too - it just doesn't seem to make sense?

Why do that - I realise they may want to have a class that's perhaps more popular, more mainstream, more aligned to what many would actually prefer from an aesthetic perspective - but then why would they have to wear shorts that cover up such a big proportion of their legs. It's really kinda saying, that bit is irrelevant, but I'm not getting why?

Surely the class, the manner in which it's judged, and other criteria, would ensure (presumably just like they do with women's fitness class, compared with physique / bodybuilding) that it's not just the same as other male bodybuilding class(es)?

I truly get why it's popular, I get why for some it makes sense - I just don't get why as part of that, they'd selectively mandate attire that covers up a significant chunk of a person's physique, and effectively damn it as irrelevant?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Agree. Check the shorts they wear in Miami Pro/WBFF - Those are ideal


yeh exactly there will be spot on. because its about the physique so why wear baggy bottoms, it just doesn't make sense


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> I think the bodybuilding class should be classed as the elite rank if there are so many other classes to come out, I just think all focus will turn to physique and the minority on bodybuilding, physique has blown up already


Olympians to me are the elite .

as i say this class is a good thing as it opens it up for many more gym bods being in with a shot and we all want a fair shot .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> I always see 'bodybuilders' as the larger than life monsters on stage. To me, that's bodybuilding. If you look above, I never said it's because they wear long shorts, I said I'd prefer shorter shorts as I KNOW those guys have good legs  I'm not taking anything away from what they go through, ie with diet and training and again, I reiterate, I personally like the look, but if those guys want to be marketed, then go to a federation that actively promotes modelling etc, not one where half the guys that watch it rip the **** and see them as lesser men and accuse them of not training legs (hear that a lot)


ok i understand the larger than life opinion so what about Novice, 1 st timers, u70kg, u80kg classes they are not monsters yet considered bodybuilders? these guys in general have way more muscle than any model i have seen, the federation (which i hate with a passion) has chosen to bring this class in (well the IFBB did) i see no issue with it being in the federation my issue would be with the pushing out of the other classes as they seem to be doing.....

the same can be said about the bikini class to be fair yet that seems to been accepted to a degree.......

i am not a fan of certain parts of the class but i do agree with you it does bug me to a degree guys with half the physique of these competitors slating them mainly because they cannot achieve the amount of lean tissue they have.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Fair play to them they are up there doing it

Also I think it will get kids interested as they'll see that physic as healthy and achievable


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

I think it's bodybuilding, they live the lifestyle. But as with anything in BBing, this class and it's competitors are no less misleading and full of BS than the other classes/competitors who go out of their way to lie for financial gain. It seems more acceptable with this class.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> ok i understand the larger than life opinion so what about Novice, 1 st timers, u70kg, u80kg classes they are not monsters yet considered bodybuilders? these guys in general have way more muscle than any model i have seen, the federation (which i hate with a passion) has chosen to bring this class in (well the IFBB did) i see no issue with it being in the federation my issue would be with the pushing out of the other classes as they seem to be doing.....
> 
> the same can be said about the bikini class to be fair yet that seems to been accepted to a degree.......
> 
> i am not a fan of certain parts of the class but i do agree with you it does bug me to a degree guys with half the physique of these competitors slating them mainly because they cannot achieve the amount of lean tissue they have.


I think the difference between a guy that enters a bodybuilding class, and one that does physique, is that the bodybuilder will enter at a certain level (whether that be novice or whatever) but his goal will always be to go up in classes - Get bigger, heavier etc whereas the physique guys won't do this as their goals/dreams are not to be bigger, they are to be marketed/modelled.

So... great idea to attract people to compete in the fed, but will they keep them? Probably not, as they won't compete through the classes as (most) bodybuilders would aim to do.

I saw a lot of physiques in that class last year that were in better condition than some of the bodybuilders... But I doubt very much they'll be back this season to actually compete in a bb class. Different type of athlete.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

this yes






this no






jmo


----------



## Heisenberg. (Feb 27, 2014)

Regardless of muscularity, whether bodybuilder or fitness model, the whole thing is subjective.

On a muscle forum its obvious 99% of members will prefer more muscularity.

However in terms of the population, the fitness model gives people something to aspire to which is, unfortunately, marketed as 'attainable' for the average joe. Those who think PEDs are just for bodybuilders, and are frowned upon, see these guys as something to which they can aim to achieve.

We as gym goers know that a lot of hard work, dedication, dieting and most likely peds have gone into these physiques, but for those who don't train, and aren't clued up, gyms/supplement companies can use these guys in order to make a lot of money.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Let's face it, all bodybuilding is a bit weird when you look at it, men posing on stage for other men.

The physique guys probably look at the bodybuilders and wonder why anyone would want to be massive, immobile and limit themselves to what clothes they can wear.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i have no idea mate i am not a judge in this federation


I just meant in general mate

I've never looked into different federations or classes etc as I'm no where near ready to compete. It's just something that plays on my mind a lot :/


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> I think the difference between a guy that enters a bodybuilding class, and one that does physique, is that the bodybuilder will enter at a certain level (whether that be novice or whatever) but his goal will always be to go up in classes - Get bigger, heavier etc whereas the physique guys won't do this as their goals/dreams are not to be bigger, they are to be marketed/modelled.
> 
> So... great idea to attract people to compete in the fed, but will they keep them? Probably not, as they won't compete through the classes as (most) bodybuilders would aim to do.
> 
> I saw a lot of physiques in that class last year that were in better condition than some of the bodybuilders... But I doubt very much they'll be back this season to actually compete in a bb class. Different type of athlete.


i understand although i know of 2 that are being prepped by my sponsor who are going up into the Mr classes, where as i agree the majority will not i do think some will


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Its basically a beauty pageant for fellas. They are in amazing shape. It is a look that is much easier to achieve than being 100 kg chiselled hence the interest. I think it detracts from the lighter weight classes personally as it will pull in those competitors. They would be better off wearing normal shorts ie a lot shorter. Also ditch the silly poses and the smiling.

Still a good thing overall for bodybuilding IMO as it brings people and money into the sport and makes it accessible. Though I suppose you could argue its not meant to be accessible its meant to be for the monsters among us.

I'm not going to criticise until I've been in that condition myself which I haven't.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

He's a pic of my back from last week, I've not had a break out in well over a year so don't think these scars are going to get any better!










Sorry about being slightly off topic guys!


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

If its that easy - you do it.

It takes hard work, genetics, knowledge, PED's and dedication to be a bodybuilder.

It takes exactly the same things to a Physique competitor.


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

If I looked like that in my 20's I would have been well happy. Not everyone wants to be a mass monster. Dunno about the poses but anything that promotes weight training and fitness has to be a good thing at the end of the day in a country where obesity is on the increase


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

For me with bodybuilding I just want brilliant aesthetics but prefer more the look of jeff seif to these guys. I still think where these chaps where they have got too is really good as there being negged by quite a lot on here. Still trained hard these lads and dieted hard!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i understand although i know of 2 that are being prepped by my sponsor who are going up into the Mr classes, where as i agree the majority will not i do think some will


Also got to consider the wider audience that the class opens bb'ing to... just from my small market town I know 2 lads who competed last year in the physique class. Yet I don't know of one bodybuilder... ever. You don't necessarily need the repeat competitors when the turnaround has the potential to be so massive.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

stone14 said:


> this yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer bottom physiques any day of the week but thats me. I wouldn't want to be that huge like the 1st vid!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lets see how big you are cut to the bone like that

these guys are all in awesome shape with proper LBM. noway is that an easy achievement


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> He's a pic of my back from last week, I've not had a break out in well over a year so don't think these scars are going to get any better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tan etc plus u can get a skin-coloured cover up... and why be bothered about being marked down? If that's the class u want to do then just do it. It's about YOUR journey, not about winning/losing.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

eezy1 said:


> lets see how big you are cut to the bone like that
> 
> these guys are all in awesome shape with proper LBM. noway is that an easy achievement


^^^^^This


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

RXQueenie said:


> Tan etc plus u can get a skin-coloured cover up... and why be bothered about being marked down? If that's the class u want to do then just do it. It's about YOUR journey, not about winning/losing.


Yeh some mt2 and sunbeds will sort that out no problem


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

In a way it is BB coming full circle. These blokes tend to look like what the early BBers looked like. Just think of Steve reeves. But in the 1970's the look changed again, it was still aesthetic but larger, the vogue was still having a narrow waist, the v taper etc.

But then the look changed. to me, for the worse, it slanted towards mass and size. In my opinion that is what killed the sport off to the mainstream.

Maybe the physique class could bring the sport back again?


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

For those saying mens physique don't train legs, take a look at Ryan Terry's legs and tell me he doesn't train them hard.



Their physiques are in perfect proportions and don't have that massed up freak look, I have respect for bodybuilders for getting to that size but in my opinion their physiques look way better and are more pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Trev182 (Sep 24, 2013)

XXVII said:


> For those saying mens physique don't train legs, take a look at Ryan Terry's legs and tell me he doesn't train them hard.
> 
> View attachment 146569
> 
> ...


I met Ryan a few months back and was speaking to him for about an hour.

He just trained legs...SHOCK. Squatted 140kg for reps, said his 1RM was 180kg.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

stone14 said:


> this yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is all very much a matter of personal opinion though. Me, I prefer the look of those in the bottom shot than the top one. At the end of the day though, if whatever it is gets bums off seats and into the gym is all good surely?


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> I agree they have great physiques, its just the whole look of the comp, the shorts the poses seem too much like feminine posed the hand movements, the fact the legs don't count etc.
> 
> its popular imo because that physique is more achievable and to maintain which I no is why the class came out to cater to other crowds, but I just don't want it to damage the bodybuilding class side of it which I think is a possibility.


Maintain? Have you even dieted in your life? (looks at avi), you take gear, have a physique like that, and have the ego to call out people who are in top condition? You look/sound like typical guy who takes anavar but does all they can eat type of diet cause they are too lazy to actually have a proper diet. TIll you acheive something worthwhile, keep your insults to yourself.

I myself am aiming for the fitness model type of look. Why? Women love it, healthy , and i want to become an actor. If you think the general public actually admires guys at 20% bf , then you got another thing coming. Even zyzz is too big for most girls... so how can a guy at 20% lard be attractive? Most of those guys cant be ****ed to diet, they rather go to the gym and lift.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

I like the physique class and competing in one is a goal of mine, much more attainable and desirable to the general population. still takes alot of hard work and dedication to step on the stage in physique, like someone said before i think its good to see bodys that resemble the old school bodybuilders like steve reeves and frank zane etc in the spot light again, rather than just mass monsters in the olympia which really not many people would ever get to that level and develop that physique.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

siamakdieded said:


> Maintain? Have you even dieted in your life? (looks at avi), you take gear, have a physique like that, and have the ego to call out people who are in top condition? You look/sound like typical guy who takes anavar but does all they can eat type of diet cause they are too lazy to actually have a proper diet. TIll you acheive something worthwhile, keep your insults to yourself.
> 
> I myself am aiming for the fitness model type of look. Why? Women love it, healthy , and i want to become an actor. If you think the general public actually admires guys at 20% bf , then you got another thing coming. Even zyzz is too big for most girls... so how can a guy at 20% lard be attractive? Most of those guys cant be ****ed to diet, they rather go to the gym and lift.


 :gun_bandana:


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Plenty of fatties in teh gym walking about with arms out at their sides, huffing and puffing like the hard man... Take your top off fatty? lol

Kind of irrelevant but it's always the same dudes jabbing the physique class, they probs have less actual muscle themselves.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Blinkey said:


> In a way it is BB coming full circle. These blokes tend to look like what the early BBers looked like. Just think of Steve reeves. But in the 1970's the look changed again, it was still aesthetic but larger, the vogue was still having a narrow waist, the v taper etc.
> 
> But then the look changed. to me, for the worse, it slanted towards mass and size. In my opinion that is what killed the sport off to the mainstream.
> 
> Maybe the physique class could bring the sport back again?


to be fair the sport has never been mainstream and never will be



XXVII said:


> Their physiques are in perfect proportions and don't have that massed up freak look, I have respect for bodybuilders for getting to that size but in my opinion their physiques look way better and are more pleasing to the eye.


how are they in perfect proportion? Ryan is but many are not, but just like Ryan who is at the top of his sport right now both Phil Heath, Flex Lewis are in perfect proportion so why are they considered messed up freaks?? making assumptions all who are not wanting to be in this class are messed up freaks is exactly the same as the assumption that all in this class do not train legs



siamakdieded said:


> Maintain? Have you even dieted in your life? (looks at avi), you take gear, have a physique like that, and have the ego to call out people who are in top condition? You look/sound like typical guy who takes anavar but does all they can eat type of diet cause they are too lazy to actually have a proper diet. TIll you acheive something worthwhile, keep your insults to yourself.
> 
> I myself am aiming for the fitness model type of look. Why? Women love it, healthy , and i want to become an actor. If you think the general public actually admires guys at 20% bf , then you got another thing coming. Even zyzz is too big for most girls... so how can a guy at 20% lard be attractive? Most of those guys cant be ****ed to diet, they rather go to the gym and lift.


why the aggression? i have checked Stone14 post and not of it was directed at you so i am confused to why you are being aggressive to him? again someone making assumptions about what the general public do or do not like.......also before you make derogatory remarks about someone else's physique then show yours so that all is fair, as one could assume that you are embarrassed about your physique due to not putting up a picture in your Avi.........so calm it down tonto


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

megatron said:


> Plenty of fatties in teh gym walking about with arms out at their sides, huffing and puffing like the hard man... Take your top off fatty? lol
> 
> Kind of irrelevant but it's always the same dudes jabbing the physique class, they probs have less actual muscle themselves.


just there are as many skinny guys assuming they are some sort of physique god......

don't make derogatory remarks about people you do not know when you have yourself slated those who make these remarks about the competitors in this class......


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Yeh some mt2 and sunbeds will sort that out no problem


I've got some mt2 here but Im running low dose Accutane and can't find much on running the together!

From what I've read on here it's no no, although I'm only running 20mg/mon/thurs


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> just there are as many skinny guys assuming they are some sort of physique god......
> 
> don't make derogatory remarks about people you do not know when you have yourself slated those who make these remarks about the competitors in this class......


Yeah lets never criticise anything ever, that's interesting Paul...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

megatron said:


> Yeah lets never criticise anything ever, that's interesting Paul...


i am not saying that but you have slated those who slate these guys in this class yet you are doing the same to them, so how is that different.....

i am certain a decent debate can be had by intelligent adults without the need to slate others??


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Just to go along with a lot of what has been said, i admire a lot of these guys physiques (simeon panda, Rob riches, Lazar etc) and would love to look like them. I love seeing the huge guys and often watch videos of them to pump myself up for the gym but i have no desire to go to the levels that they have done. Huge respect for them for doing that but it doesn't fit in with my personal tastes.

Only thing i really hate about the "aesthetic" wave of trainer is all this "brah" or "mirin'" bo***cks. I know it's only a small % of lads but the number i've seen in the gym in short shorts and snap backs is infuriating haha

But i'm a strong believer in you train for you. Become what ever you want to be, not whats most macho or what you think will get you women. Self improvement.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

Only reason I don't like the class is because the federation seem to think quads/hams are not part of a good physique.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I can see both sides to this.

Negative : far too feminine and metrosexual for me. Blokes not big or strong enough.

Positives : I see this class as a reaction to the mass monsters which the general population hate and think are freaks. It will certainly be very popular and will, hopefully, fuel the growth in interest in lifting, gym, strength sports etc.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

The look better than the 99% of people commenting on this thread so I dont know how anybody can criticise them... long shorts or not


----------



## Dazarms (Sep 8, 2013)

For me I prefer something in between those physique guys and Huge bodybuilders

Don't get me wrong If I could flip a coin and make a wish id love anyday to look like Flex Lewis!

Guy is my idol and reason I got into bodybuilding

Each to there own as what u like

but for me it's a no brainer . either have physique of guy like Ryan terry

or flex Lewis !

id be picking flex any day the week

but that's just what I like and the look I like

And someone earlier said woman love the fitness model look

in my experience woman I've met prefer love bigger more muscular look

I no I'm never going get near flex shape and size

so for me Next best thing would be these guys

bigger than physique hold a lot more muscle


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think they should have a swimwear round to showcase there legs and bulge.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> @Pscarb are points knocked off for things like acne scars?!
> 
> It's one thing that puts me off ever wanting to compete one day :/


You might think I'm taking the p1ss mate but a decent makeup artist would be able to cover that up. I expect your girlfriend could do it to.

My Mrs was showing me this girl who made a vid on YouTube about how to cover up acne scares all over her face, by the time she was done her face looked perfect


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd be happy if I had their shape on my 6'6" frame, I just don't have the determination for a strict as fook diet otherwise I'm sure I look like that under my padding!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

The thing i dont understand is the UkBFF is a none test organization at least thats what ive seen, an guys like ryan claim natural? And he was awarded a win against rob riches because he failed the drugs test, so im confused if natty or not tbh


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

stone14 said:


> seems to me its just a bunch of 'metrosexual pritty boys' with disturbing smiles and hand waves, I just don't want to see bbing get drown out by this.
> 
> jmo sorry......


I like the category, I dont like how camp they have made it


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

fair play, to get a body like that still requires a **** tonne of work on their half, some might say more than some BB class' as it need to be controlled size in the waist ect, some may say less since they are usually smaller than they could be if they pushed more.

personally i dont like the fact that BB has a class that looks like its filled with men that love their hair as much as their bodys, i would prefer to see BB's as dedicated to their goals with out having the underlying worry of not having their body liked on the beach or seeming to worry about what the public thinks too much.

not to say i dont like the class, but i think the physique and BB shouldn't be in the same federations, at least for finals and things, their totally different sports to me with different goals


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> not a single leg was trained .


 :lol: probably not apart from Steve..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Thought I'd seen that Sean O'Reilly before. Runs Panthers (of Gladiators) Gym in Uxbridge, was there two years...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Fail, as in, credibility-wise. I view them as a pure bodybuilding federation.... but they're not really that anymore.
> 
> I just wish they would let them wear those smaller shorts!!


I class this and bikini as the same...

I dnt really like ether lol

But they are popular...


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Personally I think they have great physiques...much prefer that to the mass monster look and I'd go for that if I was still bothered abotu aesthetics as a primary goal.

But whether it's that or the mass monsters on the big stages...it's still an enormous amount of effort and dedication. There are [email protected] in all competitons and there are elements of all of the comps that are frankly a bit questionable.........but ultimately - it's still a damn sight more work and motivation than I see collectively across most of teh people in the gym I go to at any given moment.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ian_Montrose said:


> It is all very much a matter of personal opinion though. Me, I prefer the look of those in the bottom shot than the top one. At the end of the day though, if whatever it is gets bums off seats and into the gym is all good surely?


Yes I agree definatly, its just my opinion, it doesn't mean anything over all, just 1mans opinion.

And yes I suppose if it draws people in, I'm just more a fan of the mass freaks then the shirtless hawian short guys. 1 guy said above its like a male beauty pageant, I think that nails it on the head tbh.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

siamakdieded said:


> Maintain? Have you even dieted in your life? (looks at avi), you take gear, have a physique like that, and have the ego to call out people who are in top condition? You look/sound like typical guy who takes anavar but does all they can eat type of diet cause they are too lazy to actually have a proper diet. TIll you acheive something worthwhile, keep your insults to yourself.
> 
> I myself am aiming for the fitness model type of look. Why? Women love it, healthy , and i want to become an actor. If you think the general public actually admires guys at 20% bf , then you got another thing coming. Even zyzz is too big for most girls... so how can a guy at 20% lard be attractive? Most of those guys cant be ****ed to diet, they rather go to the gym and lift.


Haha yes I have dieted, its just came to the end of the winter (bulk season for me) and I might diet this summer and I might not, I might just keep bulking.

And who have I called out? I'm talking about that class in general and my personal opinion on how I believe it could have a negative inpact on the bodybuilding classes.

No I don't have a physique like thos guys, that's not the point, I still think its bollox. I was not aiming insults at anyone in particial so sorry if its offended anyone that's a fan of that class or part of it, but I WILL say what I like. You don't have to achieve on par or above what they have to have an opinion on it, or anything for that matter.

And who's 20% bf? I'm personally at 15% weres your pic?

If you wana do that for the girls and be a movie star then that fine go for it, its your life.

You say you doing it for the girl and zyzz was too big for the girls, do we train for the girls? Personally I train for myself, don't care about others, the gym is for me alone not for attention.

Also you say all this because iv oviously offended you but havnt you just offended all there 20+% bf guys on here?

My insult was unintended but reading it back now, yeh I can see how it would, but yours is blatent and intended, altho it doesn't offend me as I'm not 20% plus I couldn't give a sh1t anyway


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

@stone14 I dont see why your worried about it having a negative impact on bodybuilding how would it do that ?? it probably will be more popular and draw more competitors due to the fact that kinda physique is achievable and much more desirable to most people. bodybuilding will remain as it is but it will never be mainstream no matter whether the physique class is there or not.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Big Ste said:


> I've got some mt2 here but Im running low dose Accutane and can't find much on running the together!
> 
> From what I've read on here it's no no, although I'm only running 20mg/mon/thurs


Only 20mg twice per week? I'm not sure if mt2 effects the liver but tbh 40mg tane per week is minimal. I'd say your g2g, the only issue iv had with mt2 is abit raise in blood pressure and the viagra effect.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> @stone14 I dont see why your worried about it having a negative impact on bodybuilding how would it do that ?? it probably will be more popular and draw more competitors due to the fact that kinda physique is achievable and much more desirable to most people. bodybuilding will remain as it is but it will never be mainstream no matter whether the physique class is there or not.


It was just an opinion dude as I was flicking through some youtube vids, I didn't think the thread would hit the fan lol.

And iv never been negative towards there physique because they do look great, its just a new born class that seems to be swamping the scene.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cas said:


> I like the category, I dont like how camp they have made it


Yeh the physiques are great I agree but as you have pointed out aswell the camp thing it need I'm not into I think it spoils the class and the shorts doom the class for me, as above the shorted tight shorts will make a big positive difference and allow them to use the legs also, the physique should be the physique as a whole.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> It was just an opinion dude as I was flicking through some youtube vids, I didn't think the thread would hit the fan lol.
> 
> And iv never been negative towards there physique because they do look great, its just a new born class that seems to be swamping the scene.


 course mate im not knocking your opinion at all each to their own. i was just saying how you think it would have a negative impact on bodybuilding. in my opinion overall the physique class may have a positive effect on fitness and bodybuilding in genreral if it becomes more mainstream, more people wanting to look like that etc.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

HVYDUTY100 said:


> course mate im not knocking your opinion at all each to their own. i was just saying how you think it would have a negative impact on bodybuilding. in my opinion overall the physique class may have a positive effect on fitness and bodybuilding in genreral if it becomes more mainstream, more people wanting to look like that etc.


Yeh I agree with all of that dude. I guess things would have had to change at some point and take another path and this looks like it.

As above tho iv said there physiques are great, I just think the comp could do them a lot more justice then what there making the do atm.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

I think a lot of the agression and criticism stems from the perception of "The model Look" that these guys are accused of posessing.Ive seen many "bodybuilders" who look far less impressive than these guys.In fact many bodybuilders would fail to place against most of them.

It does seem to reflect a bygone era, of the Beach physique of the 50s/60s.I see that as a good thing, and it offers more flexibility and opportunities for those of a lighter build to get on stage.

However, Im uncomfortable that legs are obviously not a prority and that hairstyles and maybe even looks, might be an asset in this class.

I dont know if these are tested events.If they are not, then I see it as a very hypocritical stance by the Federation who operate these competitions.If their mission is to present a more acceptable face of "lifters" then testing should be a requisite.Unless of course they are ready for the fallout when the public find out that even "fitness events" are riddled with drug users.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Recently iv been seeing this size, physique as my ideal rather than the massive powerlifter type look which i aspired to before.

Im not get any younger, i wanna look good naked, not hench in a tshirt.

But the shorts and little waves are a bit gay, save that for the beach carnival.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

stone14 said:


> Only 20mg twice per week? I'm not sure if mt2 effects the liver but tbh 40mg tane per week is minimal. I'd say your g2g, the only issue iv had with mt2 is abit raise in blood pressure and the viagra effect.


Yeah mate, just 20mg on mon and thurs!

Not worried about liver, sounds wrong that, what I mean is even when I was on Accutane 100mg/day under a Dermo my liver values were never a issue!

Right I'll stop with my off subject posts!


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I think they look good.

I don't see how this class takes anything away from traditional BB.

I use AAS, and have no intention of ever being much bigger than these guys.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Recently iv been seeing this size, physique as my ideal rather than the massive powerlifter type look which i aspired to before.
> 
> Im not get any younger, i wanna look good naked, not hench in a tshirt.


That has just mirrored my mind set tbh....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Sports move with the times and more and more are driven by revenue.

I guess we can all say the 'campness' of it all (physiques aside) detracts from it. But just playing devil's advocate here, it's basically a male beauty contest and maybe the board shorts and the hair were a shrewd move. I don't expect many girls or guys here would agree... but we're in the tiny minority that have been exposed to full on bb'ing... but the people they are trying to attract with the marketing of it don't give a flying **** about legs. Maybe they felt necessary to make sweeping changes rather than just introduce another classics class.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> Yeah mate, just 20mg on mon and thurs!
> 
> Not worried about liver, sounds wrong that, what I mean is even when I was on Accutane 100mg/day under a Dermo my liver values were never a issue!
> 
> Right I'll stop with my off subject posts!


Your prob more conscious of it if anything...it actually doesn't look that bad


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Sports move with the times and more and more are driven by revenue.
> 
> I guess we can all say the 'campness' of it all (physiques aside) detracts from it. But just playing devil's advocate here, it's basically a male beauty contest and maybe the board shorts and the hair were a shrewd move. I don't expect many girls or guys here would agree... but we're in the tiny minority that have been exposed to full on bb'ing... but the people they are trying to attract with the marketing of it don't give a flying **** about legs. Maybe they felt necessary to make sweeping changes rather than just introduce another classics class.


If there was a. Class were women wore bikini tops and long shorts there would be uproar no doubt. :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I think it has a place,the guys do train hard ide imagine,plus they give to

The industry through using gyms buying supps etc,big or small its better

To see guys in shape and keeping fit and setting standards for average

Joes out on the street...but i think they cohld have there own shows and

Not ride on the back of traditional bbuilding events,people always seem

To complain about the amount of classes now ruining shows,theres just

To much to cram in in one day,,,,,ukbff are running two shows in

Port talbot this year,seen the poster for the new one in may and its

Mostley fitness bikini physique etc and maybe the main show in sep

Will return to normal.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> If there was a. Class were women wore bikini tops and long shorts there would be uproar no doubt. :whistling:


Just like there would be if the girls didn't wear bikini tops... actually... hmm


----------



## FangedWang (Feb 26, 2014)

Seriously don't get the hate.

These guy's train and diet hard to get into that condition and have inexpressive lean body mass.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

they clearly have put in the work and shown determination to be able to walk on stage and show there bodies to the public, seems to be that its the in look for most of the young guys and no doubt the girls love that type of torso- wish i looked like that when i was younger for a couple of reasons, the amount of women and the foundation of lean mass that these guys have is awesome. Not everyones cup of tea but to keep weightlifting/bbing going the sport must evolve-the mass monsters have to come from somewhere-from acorns do mighty oak grow.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

all its down to is personal preference, you either like the physique look (which most do) or bodybuilding more. nobody should be slating either though really because they both require hard work and the same type off commitments and sacrifices to step on the stage in either class. i've got alot of respect for any competitor in either of the classes regardless of the look i prefer.


----------



## bumont (Aug 18, 2012)

Men's physique seems feminine to me, fair enough they do look good but it seems a lot do it because "women love the look"

I don't know about anyone else, but I'd rather a be a hulking mass which women think is "too much" than have the fitness look, that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I wish I had a physique like the guys in the opening post, amazing condition!

Cant take anything away from the effort they must put in.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2004mark said:


> Just like there would be if the girls didn't wear bikini tops... actually... hmm


Erm no....this is u in perv mode again!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> they clearly have put in the work and shown determination to be able to walk on stage and show there bodies to the public, seems to be that its the in look for most of the young guys and no doubt the girls love that type of torso- wish i looked like that when i was younger for a couple of reasons, the amount of women and the foundation of lean mass that these guys have is awesome. Not everyones cup of tea but to keep weightlifting/bbing going the sport must evolve-the mass monsters have to come from somewhere-from acorns do mighty oak grow.


Noooooooo I don't love it! :nono:


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Noooooooo I don't love it! :nono:


see - you should have came up to weegieland Mzzzz


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

husky said:


> see - you should have came up to weegieland Mzzzz


Lol dayammm


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Sergio Oliva will be turning in his grave.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Slater8486 said:


> I prefer bottom physiques any day of the week but thats me. I wouldn't want to be that huge like the 1st vid!!


X2


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

stone14 said:


> Haha yes I have dieted, its just came to the end of the winter (bulk season for me) and I might diet this summer and I might not, I might just keep bulking.


basicall when not on anavar at 150mg per day. I never knew you had to gain alot of fat to gain few pounds of muscle?



stone14 said:


> And who have I called out? I'm talking about that class in general and my personal opinion on how I believe it could have a negative inpact on the bodybuilding classes.


 Your personal opinion was portraying those hard working individuals as phaggots.



stone14 said:


> You say you doing it for the girl and zyzz was too big for the girls, do we train for the girls? Personally I train for myself, don't care about others, the gym is for me alone not for attention.


says the guy with a topless picture on here. YOu do it for attention when it is easy, but when it comes to hard work to gain that attention , you cbf. Are you telling me you do not like to get laid? Not all of us have gf's that weigh 200 pounds. I ain't scared to admit i like the attention/women i get from bb, it is one of the reasons why i got into it, but not the sole reason i am still doing it for the past 3 years.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> basicall when not on anavar at 150mg per day. I never knew you had to gain alot of fat to gain few pounds of muscle?
> 
> Your personal opinion was portraying those hard working individuals as phaggots.
> 
> says the guy with a topless picture on here. YOu do it for attention when it is easy, but when it comes to hard work to gain that attention , you cbf. Are you telling me you do not like to get laid? Not all of us have gf's that weigh 200 pounds. I ain't scared to admit i like the attention/women i get from bb, it is one of the reasons why i got into it, but not the sole reason i am still doing it for the past 3 years.


lol - you're such a douche mate


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

siamakdieded said:


> basicall when not on anavar at 150mg per day. I never knew you had to gain alot of fat to gain few pounds of muscle?
> 
> Your personal opinion was portraying those hard working individuals as phaggots.
> 
> says the guy with a topless picture on here. YOu do it for attention when it is easy, but when it comes to hard work to gain that attention , you cbf. Are you telling me you do not like to get laid? Not all of us have gf's that weigh 200 pounds. I ain't scared to admit i like the attention/women i get from bb, it is one of the reasons why i got into it, but not the sole reason i am still doing it for the past 3 years.


How about you post a pic of yourself then give me something to work toward, a goal etc, help me out before I get to 20%bf


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

siamakdieded said:


> says the guy with a topless picture on here. YOu do it for attention when it is easy, but when it comes to hard work to gain that attention , you cbf. Are you telling me you do not like to get laid? Not all of us have gf's that weigh 200 pounds. I ain't scared to admit i like the attention/women i get from bb, it is one of the reasons why i got into it, but not the sole reason i am still doing it for the past 3 years.


I have to laugh at the way you give advice. Your 11 and a half stone and nearly all your posts are full of horse sh1t. You judge other peoples psychiques but never put a picture of yourself up. Your a child who really isnt needed on this forum attacking members at every chance you get. Get a life!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Recently iv been seeing this size, physique as my ideal rather than the massive powerlifter type look which i aspired to before.
> 
> Im not get any younger, i wanna look good naked, not hench in a tshirt.
> 
> But the shorts and little waves are a bit gay, save that for the beach carnival.


Quitter


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't have an issue with it as you get different levels and types in most sports e.g different weights in boxing. So why not in bodybuilding too? They've clearly put some effort in for their desired shape, so it is not that different to what we all do.

But, it does make me cringe a little too, not sure how I feel about the increasing feminisation of men but that's probably more of a social issue on my part :laugh:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jason88 said:


> The thing i dont understand is the UkBFF is a none test organization at least thats what ive seen, an guys like ryan claim natural? And he was awarded a win against rob riches because he failed the drugs test, so im confused if natty or not tbh


they are a non tested fed but they also run a tested show hence why Rob Riches was beat because he failed the test then claimed some sh1te about supplements.......


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve cooks physique is perfect for me. As mentioned the posing with one hand on hips and smile almost looks feminine. But good and more achievable physiques than the mass monsters.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> they are a non tested fed but they also run a tested show hence why Rob Riches was beat because he failed the test then claimed some sh1te about supplements.......


I actually had a bit of a row on here a year or two back when I said rob riches was not natural and some guys shot me down for it.

I knew his source FFS.


----------



## aysandie (Aug 4, 2012)

boutye911 said:


> I have to laugh at the way you give advice. Your 11 and a half stone and nearly all your posts are full of horse sh1t. You judge other peoples psychiques but never put a picture of yourself up. Your a child who really isnt needed on this forum attacking members at every chance you get. Get a life!!


Strong judgmental skills. I admire a lot of people on here (yours for example), but if you want me to agree with guys who look like lard while puffing their chest and giving out insults to hard working individuals, than you know... Funny enough me and my brother came here in amazement to see some amazing physiques, and some which are terrible (due to diet). All i have ever said was that i never understood why guys who look like lard mess with anavar/winstrol before dieting, then fat patrol starts having a go at me. It seems like people want to make excuses for their lack of motivation with their diets, fair enough do that, but do not come on the internet start puffing your chest making fun of others who put the work into their DIET ALSO.

Anyways, i am out. I do not have the time to waste talking to you guys.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

siamakdieded said:


> Strong judgmental skills. I admire a lot of people on here (yours for example), but if you want me to agree with guys who look like lard while puffing their chest and giving out insults to hard working individuals, than you know... Funny enough me and my brother came here in amazement to see some amazing physiques, and some which are terrible (due to diet). All i have ever said was that i never understood why guys who look like lard mess with anavar/winstrol before dieting, then fat patrol starts having a go at me. It seems like people want to make excuses for their lack of motivation with their diets, fair enough do that, but do not come on the internet start puffing your chest making fun of others who put the work into their DIET ALSO.
> 
> Anyways, i am out. I do not have the time to waste talking to you guys.


When you've posted a photo of your shredded physique this will be a valid point.

But there's more chance of an alligator abseiling through my office window and saying "hello Dave..... Let me type up these reports for you..... I've booked you a table at nandos. Its on the house. ". Then when I get back Cheryl Cole is waiting in my chair.... Naked and holding a months supply of kitkats just for me.

Until the above scenario happens I think its safe to say you don't be posting a photo of an amazingly dieted and muscular physique any time soon.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Ignoring the diatribe currently ongoing...

..I actually like the physique class. It's different and just because the competitors don't come in with the bone dry vascularity of traditional bodybuilding or the mass monsters of Olympia, doesn't mean it is easy to achieve the look.

I can see why some people consider it the male equivalent of bikini class and I think that comparison is ok because I think bikini is a valid class.

It's kinda funny how the hate towards men's physique seems about on part with the hate typically directed at women's physique, yet the 2 classes are at opposite ends of the spectrum regarding vascularity and muscularity!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Dave 0511 said:


> When you've posted a photo of your shredded physique this will be a valid point.
> 
> But there's more chance of an alligator abseiling through my office window and saying "hello Dave..... Let me type up these reports for you..... I've booked you a table at nandos. Its on the house. ". Then when I get back Cheryl Cole is waiting in my chair.... Naked and holding a months supply of kitkats just for me.
> 
> Until the above scenario happens I think its safe to say you don't be posting a photo of an amazingly dieted and muscular physique any time soon.


Im with you right up until the Cheryl Cole (bit of an ugly duck) bit and id swap her for Arielle Pulumbo and kit kats for flap jacks... The croc bit hilarious especially as its a talking croc id imagine it to be like Steve Erwin too a bit mental with an aussie twang Is that ok?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Does that Rob Ritches compete in this? I'd love to punch that ****er, he's face just winds me up lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Does that Rob Ritches compete in this? I'd love to punch that ****er, he's face just winds me up lol


 Yea I sure I saw him on that video


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I sure I saw him on that video


Yeah your right mate, I didn't watch it all initially but he's at 4:30 mark. Don't know why I hate him so much, just don't like his face haha


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

stone14 said:


> seems to me its just a bunch of 'metrosexual pritty boys' with disturbing smiles and hand waves, I just don't want to see bbing get drown out by this.
> 
> jmo sorry......


I'd give my left kneecap to look like that tbh.


----------



## JamieGray (Jan 12, 2013)

This is like a broken record, same thing every week. If anybody thinks its easy to achieve this "look" then you obviously dont know how much hard work we put into this sport (the same amount as bodybuilders). Im located in the north west if anybody who thinks they are a "bodybuilder" and want to train with a mens physique competitor im game?

There is ALOT of bad physiques in this class, skinny ripped 6 months training, and to an extent it does bring the integritry of the class down. HOWEVER the amount of shows I see "bodybuilders" who look horrendous, no condition, big bloated unhealthy - I think alot of these need to take a leaf out of MP's book and actually learn how to diet and CV.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Well its more marketable then bodybuilding, bodybuilding is pretty niche- if it makes money ( and i think it does ) then it will eventually overtake bodybuilding without a doubt. Men Physique is a hell of a money spinner. And in fairness the guys look very good.

That said however i would rather look at Phil/Kai evan centerpede then any of those muscle whippets.

respect though.


----------



## Strength.inc (Jun 6, 2013)

All the physique guys I know look great, and they certainly carry enough size.

I've never met one who didnt train legs either.

I can never get my head round the PED rules though. They all juice big time but yet I heard UKBFF test them? Makes no sense!


----------



## MathsTest400 (Jun 14, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Strong hypocrite. You've got to be the most judgemental person on here lol.


 x2


----------

